# AVG 2011



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently lots of people are having problems with the new AVG antivirus software, saying it finds things that aren't a threat and even that the program itself is a virus so I've opted to remove it and get a new program. I've used Avira and it was good, but I want to get a good anivirus I've never used. Any trusted antivirus programs anyone can suggest? Right now I've just got spybot installed but that's not really full security.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 4, 2011)

Avast! has earned some positive recommendations the last couple of years.

I don't prefer it because the free version needs to be registered within 30 days and because it tends to speak rather annoyingly at random times, but that's personal opinion.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Avast! has earned some positive recommendations the last couple of years.
> 
> I don't prefer it because the free version needs to be registered within 30 days and because it tends to speak rather annoyingly at random times, but that's personal opinion.


 
Registered as in pay for it, or just registered as in they want to track you as you use it? It's a good temporary till I find a permanent though, thanks.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Apr 4, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I don't prefer it because the free version needs to be registered within 30 days and because it tends to speak rather annoyingly at random times, but that's personal opinion.


 
Easy way to get around that:
e-mail: a@a.com
name: a
(Pretty much, just fill all the fields with "a")

Result: Registered.

Settings -> Sounds -> Uncheck "Enable avast! sounds"

Result: Quiet


----------



## Runefox (Apr 4, 2011)

I also recommend Avast! and registration is free. I believe the more recent versions don't really require your intervention regarding registration, and turning off the voices is one of the first thigns I do.  Though I also run in Silent Mode (no notifications, ever).

It's the fastest AV out there, incredibly lightweight and very accurate. There are more accurate scanners out there (AVG isn't one of them), but none that impact the system less than Avast! does.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 4, 2011)

G-Data, it's paid, but it's the best i ever used
as my second option, avira free
and as my third, microsoft seurity essentials, it's also free


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

well i recomend Avast... man ... if you have Windows 7 + Avast + Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware you are just fine  don't bother with the other antivirus... Microsoft Security essential is ok but.. nah i prefer avast mate


----------



## pheonix (Apr 6, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> Easy way to get around that:
> e-mail: a@a.com
> name: a
> (Pretty much, just fill all the fields with "a")
> ...


 
If this works I'll be happy cause it keeps asking me when I start it up to register.



Runefox said:


> I also recommend Avast! and registration is  free. I believe the more recent versions don't really require your  intervention regarding registration, and turning off the voices is one  of the first thigns I do.  Though I also run in Silent Mode (no  notifications, ever).
> 
> It's the fastest AV out there, incredibly  lightweight and very accurate. There are more accurate scanners out  there (AVG isn't one of them), but none that impact the system less than  Avast! does.



I have a newest version and it still inquires me to do so and says I  have X amount of days to register to keep it free. If anything I'll  register and give them one of my dump email addresses to send all there  crap advertisement to. I haven't had a problem with voices at all and it  hasn't notified me about anything but registering when I start it up  for a scan.



theinkfox said:


> G-Data, it's paid, but it's the best i ever used
> as my second option, avira free
> and as my third, microsoft seurity essentials, it's also free


 
I need free cause I'm poor.
I've used Avira and it was good, but I wanted something new seeing as  following what I would go for seems to be the wrong way a lot of the  times.
Never tried it and probably never will. I'm not a big fan of microsoft. I want a mac but fuck they're expensive. DX



Garfang said:


> well i recomend Avast... man ... if you have Windows 7 + Avast + Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware you are just fine  don't bother with the other antivirus... Microsoft Security essential is ok but.. nah i prefer avast mate


 
I have 7 + Avast + spybot S&D which is just as good. Spybot has never once failed me which pleases me.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

> Security essential is ok but.. nah i prefer avast mate 			 		 	  I have 7 + Avast + spybot S&D which is just as good. Spybot has never once failed me which pleases me.




Spybod S&D is good but can mess your computer really bad :S


----------



## pheonix (Apr 6, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Spybod S&D is good but can mess your computer really bad :S


 
How so? Please share cause this is my last computer for a LONG time till I get a good job, and I don't want it to die for any reason.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

pheonix said:


> How so? Please share cause this is my last computer for a LONG time till I get a good job, and I don't want it to die for any reason.



Spybot may remove some stuff that other programs need in order to run properly , without telling you. So its a bit unsafe... if you are not experience enough you may damage something. I use Mal ware Anti-Mal ware its free and  does the same job =)


----------



## pheonix (Apr 6, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Spybot may remove some stuff that other programs need in order to run properly , without telling you. So its a bit unsafe... if you are not experience enough you may damage something. I use Mal ware Anti-Mal ware its free and  does the same job =)


 
Oh well that's not an issue for 2 reasons. 1. It makes a backup when you remove things. 2. I may not know everything but I know enough to use the program properly. As for removing things without telling you, you must have put a setting wrong if this happened to you. If you go into advance and mess with things is the only way it'll mess with your system.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

well yeah maybe you right but nevertheless i recommend you to use the other program i said


----------



## Runefox (Apr 6, 2011)

There's really no danger in Spybot: S&D that isn't present in other malware removal tools. It doesn't usually remove anything that a program requires in order to run, but it does give you the warning about it because some programs are ad-supported (and removing their adware will disable that software). I find it's usually pretty good as a backup for Malwarebytes, since MBAM tends to wipe out most infections, but leaves enough bits and pieces behind for Spybot to be useful to clean up after it. Before MBAM, the roles were reversed, with Ad-Aware taking the role of cleanup. Nowadays, Ad-Aware isn't worth looking at.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah i used to have ad-aware and spybot but MBAM i am really happy with that


----------



## pheonix (Apr 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> There's really no danger in Spybot: S&D that isn't present in other malware removal tools. It doesn't usually remove anything that a program requires in order to run, but it does give you the warning about it because some programs are ad-supported (and removing their adware will disable that software). I find it's usually pretty good as a backup for Malwarebytes, since MBAM tends to wipe out most infections, but leaves enough bits and pieces behind for Spybot to be useful to clean up after it. Before MBAM, the roles were reversed, with Ad-Aware taking the role of cleanup. Nowadays, Ad-Aware isn't worth looking at.


 
Well then I might add MBAM just to be on the even safer side. You can never be perfectly protected but if the things I have now leave findable problems open then it's worth the space it takes up to protect myself as best I can.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 7, 2011)

I use Avast + MBAM + NoScript extension for Firefox.


----------

